# Commande texhash inconnue sous X11



## ApprentieX11 (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'essaie d'installer de nouvelles polices pour LaTeX (bbding)
Pour cela, on me recommande d'ouvrir un fenêtre X11 et de taper texhash. Ce que j'ai fait et ayant pour seule réponse " unknown commande".
A votre avis, le problème vient du X11 ? de ma version de TeXshop ? Que me conseillez-vous ?

Lala


----------



## ppierre (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Normalement TeXshop nécessite qu'un logiciel LaTeX supplémentaire soit installé (TeXlive, MacTeX, teTeX, ...).

Les paquets LaTeX sont installés à un endroit qui dépend de cette installation, laquelle avez-vous ?

Pierre


----------



## ApprentieX11 (3 Janvier 2010)

Mon installation d'origine s'est faite à travers tetex. 
Comme je pensais que mon problème pouvait provenir de l'installation, j'ai installé il y a deux jours un autre texshop en téléchargeant mactex, ce qui a automatiquement créé des fichiers texlive. 
J'ai ouvert un terminal X11 et réessayer texhash... sans succès. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## ppierre (3 Janvier 2010)

Ok, il y a donc deux installations LaTeX : teTeX et mactex.
Il faut en choisir une des deux et supprimer l'autre.

Pour mactex, une page sur les polices de caractères est disponible http://mactex-wiki.tug.org/wiki/index.php?title=Font_Selection


----------

